# Tex Mex Bars



## Katherine (May 4, 2002)

2 8-oz cans crescent rolls
16 oz can refried beans
1 C sour cream
2 Tbsp. taco seasoning mix
1 1/2 C shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
1/4 C sliced green onions
1 C chopped, seeded tomatoes
1/2 C sliced ripe olives
1/2 C chopped green bell pepper

Unroll dough into 4 long rectangles.  Place crosswise in ungreased
10 x 15" jelly roll pan.

Press over bottom and 1" up sides of pan to form crust.  Firmly
press perforations to seal.

Bake at 375 degrees for 12 minutes, until golden brown.  Cool
completely.

Spread refried beans over crust.  In a small bowl, combine sour
cream and taco seasoning mix; stir well and spread over bean layer.

Sprinkle cheese, onion, tomatoes and olives (and green pepper, if
using) evenly over sour cream.

Cover and refrigerate at least 1 hour to blend flavors before
cutting into squares.


----------

